# Rainbow Bowmen Indoor Money shoot



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Rainbow Bowmen Indoor 600 round
Saturday night Money Shoots
Beginning Sat Oct. 10, 2015
Handicap system based on 1st half score.
$10.00 Fee for money.
$ 5.00 Shoot for fun.
Registration 7:30 – 8:00pm
Shoot at 8:00 pm.


----------



## bowedup4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Location?


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep I forgot to give the location. Physical address is; Rainbow Bowmen, 1205 Baker Rd., Franklin, Pa. 16323


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

up up up


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Physical address; 1205 Baker Rd., Franklin, Pa.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Will there be a money shoot this weekend (Saturday January 2nd?)


----------

